# At Marbrisa now.....Wow and not so wow,



## mgeez (Nov 7, 2013)

We have been at the new phase of Marbrisa for 5 days. Georgeous resort. They are aggressively building more units. Outstanding property.... However, this is the 1st HGVC 2 br we have stayed at with no in-unit washer/dryer. We were shocked! If we knew this before, we may have chose another location. But, after being here, it will not keep us from coming back. Would I return here- definitely yes, Would I ever purchase here- probably not. We are hoping the "no washer/dryer" thing is not representative of things to come with planned new resorts. Any questions while I am here, I would be glad to answer.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 7, 2013)

mgeez said:


> We have been at the new phase of Marbrisa for 5 days. Georgeous resort. They are aggressively building more units. Outstanding property.... However, this is the 1st HGVC 2 br we have stayed at with no in-unit washer/dryer. We were shocked! If we knew this before, we may have chose another location. But, after being here, it will not keep us from coming back. Would I return here- definitely yes, Would I ever purchase here- probably not. We are hoping the "no washer/dryer" thing is not representative of things to come with planned new resorts. Any questions while I am here, I would be glad to answer.



It is better this way, so that you do not spend your vacation washing/folding clothes 

Washer/dryers are right outside the units, right? Are they free or do you have to put coins?


----------



## K2Quick (Nov 7, 2013)

The in-unit washer/dryer is huge for us and I'd pass up a slightly nicer unit without one in favor of a lesser unit with one.  We use them a ton on vacation  - mostly for wet swimwear but it's also kind of nice to have to go home with a bunch of stinky clothes and have to do laundry when you get back.


----------



## oneohana (Nov 7, 2013)

Do they have washer/dryers in the older phases units? I know that the premier units have them, but can't remember if the regular units have them.

The new washer/dryers I saw were only on the first floor.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 7, 2013)

Washers- particularly small, front loaders are somewhat common in Europe, but dryers are not. The lack of in-suite laundry may just be a local anomaly- rather than something likely to spread throughout the chain.

Jim


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 7, 2013)

K2Quick said:


> The in-unit washer/dryer is huge for us and I'd pass up a slightly nicer unit without one in favor of a lesser unit with one.  We use them a ton on vacation  - mostly for wet swimwear but it's also kind of nice to have to go home with a bunch of stinky clothes and have to do laundry when you get back.



I agree.  This can make the difference of having to check luggage vs. only carry-on.  For a family, that can save a good chunk of change.  It is so much more convenient to have in-unit laundry -- you can just thow in a load in the evening and not have to walk back-and-forth down the hall / basement / etc.

Kurt


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 7, 2013)

mgeez said:


> We have been at the new phase of Marbrisa for 5 days. Georgeous resort. They are aggressively building more units. Outstanding property.... However, this is the 1st HGVC 2 br we have stayed at with no in-unit washer/dryer. We were shocked! If we knew this before, we may have chose another location. But, after being here, it will not keep us from coming back. Would I return here- definitely yes, Would I ever purchase here- probably not. We are hoping the "no washer/dryer" thing is not representative of things to come with planned new resorts. Any questions while I am here, I would be glad to answer.


I don't thing that Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) has washers/dryers in each unit. I believe there are some available on each floor or every other floor, which means walking down the hall and possibly carrying coins if they aren't free?  I'll find out in December, unless someone else chimes in.


----------



## slum808 (Nov 7, 2013)

HHV Lagoon tower has no in-unit washer/dryer. There's a laundry room on the mountain side of the building. I'm not sure if its every floor, but the floor we stayed on had one. No coins needed, its just like the one you find in your house.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 7, 2013)

From what I   remember, the location of the new buildings was kind of strange.  It was down the road from the older buildings. Across the road from the Sheraton(?) and down the hill . Lego Land people will luv it.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 7, 2013)

mgeez said:


> ... no in-unit washer/dryer. We were shocked! If we knew this before, we may have chose another location.


Be sure to make a STRONG note of this in any guest questionnaire/survey you are offered.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 7, 2013)

HHV has 2 washers and 2 dryers on every floor and they are free.

MC in NYC and Club Intrawest in Vancouver didn't have washers and dryers in the building.  I had to walk several city blocks away.

I will say I was extremely surprised at how very fresh and clean my cloths came out after using the coin operated laundromat.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 7, 2013)

slum808 said:


> HHV Lagoon tower has no in-unit washer/dryer. There's a laundry room on the mountain side of the building. I'm not sure if its every floor, but the floor we stayed on had one. No coins needed, its just like the one you find in your house.





jehb2 said:


> HHV has 2 washers and2 dryers on every floor and they are free.



Thanks.  Glad they are on every floor.   Glad that they are free.   And glad that they are standard size.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 7, 2013)

Free, of standard size and 2 on every floor just means someone will put a load in, then forget about it and leave while they go off to do something else. They can be a PIA. I find I generally need to get up early if I want to do laundry without having to wait or remove someone else clothes from a machine.


----------



## ThierryJapan (Nov 7, 2013)

*Hawaiian village*

Depending the towers, grand Waikikian has a washer and dryer in each unit


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 7, 2013)

I stayed there in Aug, had the 2br lockoff right next to the laundry 

We were late getting access, cleaners still in there until 5pm.  It turned out to be a woman that was in there late had purchased that morning, they moved her up to a higher floor. We found all this out at the laundry room, she didn't like the higher floor, no laundry. 

We did a presentation, they said the design will change on future buildings, people want three bedrooms like the other phase.  They weren't sure how the lock-off would work with HGVC points, splitting the week, or even if you could reserve the studio side.  This was at Palisades, they weren't as familiar as staff at the new MarBrisa pool sales center.

How does the new lobby look?  It was just the underground garage and dirt in Aug.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rebels (Nov 7, 2013)

Washer and dryer in the rooms is the HGVC standard.  Marbrisa was not started by HGVC it was a GP resort that HGVC took over.  The first units were built by GP without washers and they continued that way.  The lagoon tower was not built by HGVC as a timeshare.  It was an apartment house.
I do not believe that HGVC is changing their standard.


----------



## RX8 (Nov 7, 2013)

*Marbrisa premium units have in room washer/dryer*

Couple years ago I stayed in a 2 bdm premium at Marbrisa and it had a washer dryer in the unit.


----------



## mgeez (Nov 8, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> From what I   remember, the location of the new buildings was kind of strange.  It was down the road from the older buildings. Across the road from the Sheraton(?) and down the hill . Lego Land people will luv it.



Yea, I agree. Can't understand this Sheraton thing. Sheraton is smack in the middle of everything. That's why I said I would stay here again, but not own.
The no washer dryer scenario is a big thing for my wife. I can get by on 1 carry on no matter how many weeks we are gone.  

No new lobby checkin yet. I had 2 reservations back to back. (1) 3 day on points. Then added 2 days cash. Took 5 calls to make sure we weren't expected to move rooms. Front desk no way near as effective as flamingo or Orlando. 

If HGVC is footing the bill for all the newer units, washer dryer is not in their plans!

Traffic out here is horrendous, but sunsets made up for it.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm willing to haul my suitcase a couple of city blocks to wash cloths cloths at a laundromat.  But I absolutely will not stay at a timeshare that doesn't have cooking facilities.


----------



## workshy (Nov 8, 2013)

From an owner update this past summer, the new HGVC-built units will have W/D in suite. The older units, built by Grand Pacific, do not.  Stayed there over the summer and it is not a long haul to the laundry facilities. However, it is a hassle because you have to babysit (or at least time) your laundry to be considerate of others who wish to use the shared machines.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 8, 2013)

While your in Carlsbad, if your looking for reasonably priced seafood, you can try these two restaurants.


Harbor Fish Cafe, which is in Old Town Carlsbad, outdoor seating only, and along the ocean (but no harbor):

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...ews-Harbor_Fish_Cafe-Carlsbad_California.html


Pelly's Fish Market:

http://www.pellysfishmarket.com/#

As the name implies, Pelly's is a small fish market, but it is in a small shopping center.  When you first walk in, you'll see the fresh fish market.  turn right, past the cash register, and you'll walk into a small indoor seating area.  You can also sit outside.  They do not serve alcohol, but you can walk around the corner to the CVS and buy a bottle of wine and take it back to Pelly's, which they recommend.  They have a good selection of wines and the California wines are priced really good, so I'd recommend getting a bottle or two from Sonoma, Paso Robles, or Napa. Pelly's is not fancy, but the fish is good and and priced well.


While in Old Town Carlsbad, you could also check out the Witch Creek Winery.  It's really a small tasting room, but it's fun.

http://www.witchcreekwinery.com/


----------



## xandern (Nov 13, 2013)

We stayed for a week in a 1 BR in Marbrisa at the end of October / early November. Even though the units are nice, I think that for a number of points they are not up to the HGVC standards that we are used to from Las Vegas/Orlando/Hawaii:
- no washer/dryers (there are some washers/dryers available for use (for free), but not even in every building)
- no in-room safe
- no towels at the pool - you get pool towels in your room, which you need to take with you to the pool yourself (25$ per towel charged if you lose them)
- you need to enter a code each time you connect to the internet (rather then once every 24 hours)
- no elevator (we were on the top (3rd) floor, with the way the units are built, the 2nd floor is level with the parking (1st floor is 1 down), we had to only go up one floor using the stairs - waling this is ok, but dragging luggage this is less nice).


----------



## mgeez (Nov 13, 2013)

xandern said:


> We stayed for a week in a 1 BR in Marbrisa at the end of October / early November. Even though the units are nice, I think that for a number of points they are not up to the HGVC standards that we are used to from Las Vegas/Orlando/Hawaii:
> - no washer/dryers (there are some washers/dryers available for use (for free), but not even in every building)
> - no in-room safe
> - no towels at the pool - you get pool towels in your room, which you need to take with you to the pool yourself (25$ per towel charged if you lose them)
> ...



We were in the new section last week. We had elevators because i repeatedly asked for them since we had my wifes elderly parents with us.
Will I go back to Marbrisa? Probably not. Don't get me wrong! The unit and grounds were top notch. The "no" washer / dryer is a "biggie" for my wife and I agree. We were a bit inconvienced with the construction, but we knew that up front. I never did figure how to get into the pool area. I wanted to use the hot tub at 7 AM one morning and my key card did not work. Since it really was not pool weather, I did not press the issue. Looking back on the 5 days we were there, we had many minor issue with the front desk or I'll say the "administration team". I will explain:
We made an initial  2 BR reservation on points for 3 nights. 3 weeks before we were to arrive, we extended or stay for 2 nights with a separate 2 BR reserv via cash for a total of 5 nights. I knew this would be a fiasco, and it was. 
The day I made the 2nd reserv, I phoned Marbrisa and explained we had 2 back to back reservations and requested not to have to change rooms mid stay. Reply - "absolutely no problem, We will take care of it". I got the initial welcoming call 2 days before we arrived. The standard "Thank you for choosing...." I again repeated that I had back to back reservations. "No problem, I will take care of it". Arrived and checked in. Explained 2 reservations again. " Hmmmm Mr. Geesey, we have you in a 1 BR only, but the reserv says 2.....hmmmmm"...."OK you are set for the same 2 br for the 5 days". Called the 2nd morning to confirm again. "hmmm we show you are leaving tomorrow". Explained the 2 reservations again for the 5th time. "yes I understand, I will have the front desk manager call you in the next 30 minutes". Guess what.....no call. Called front desk again 2nd nite, explained the 6th time that i prefer not to move to another room tomorrow and the last 3 phone conversations I had with the front desk said I was all set to not have to move....."hmmm, Mr. Geesey, you are scheduled to move to another 1 BR tomorrow, but the reserv says a 2 BR. It is set and rest assured you do not move tomorrow". 2 hrs later, 9 PM, my wife gets a call from the front desk concierge...."We are soooo glad you will be staying with us for 2 days starting tomorrow, what time will you arrive?" 
We did not have to move the next day!
My point is.....do not ever trust what the front desk says with 2 consecutive reservations back to back! I was prepared to move, since I know room assignments in HGVC are never definate, but I want to show you just how disfunctional the "Marbrisa mgmt team" is.


----------



## presley (Nov 13, 2013)

mgeez said:


> , but I want to show you just how disfunctional the "Marbrisa mgmt team" is.



I'm hoping that will all be better when they are in their normal location.   I've stayed there several times and the people working in the tiny reception area never know where anybody is or what they are supposed to do.  I think there is chaos because the check in hasn't been built, yet.  

I agree with your assessment of the place.  Once they decided to put pool towels in the rooms with a sign that says we will be charged $25. for missing towels, I decided I probably wouldn't be going back.  They need to show more respect for the people who are paying them their salary.


----------



## oneohana (Nov 14, 2013)

presley said:


> I agree with your assessment of the place.  Once they decided to put pool towels in the rooms with a sign that says we will be charged $25. for missing towels, I decided I probably wouldn't be going back.  They need to show more respect for the people who are paying them their salary.



I asked about the change in towel policy. They said that when they had the towels out, they started disappearing. Maybe people were taking them to Legoland and not returning them. They never had a problem until the newer phase opened. The alternative was to raise the mf's to buy more pool towels.

The $25 charge is not disrespect from the staff, but from the other people staying there that do not have the common courtesy to return the towels. To me that is the same as stealing.


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 14, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> I agree.  This can make the difference of having to check luggage vs. only carry-on.  For a family, that can save a good chunk of change.  It is so much more convenient to have in-unit laundry -- you can just thow in a load in the evening and not have to walk back-and-forth down the hall / basement / etc.
> 
> Kurt



Even now TATL gets first bag free. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Nov 14, 2013)

oneohana said:


> I asked about the change in towel policy. They said that when they had the towels out, they started disappearing. Maybe people were taking them to Legoland and not returning them. They never had a problem until the newer phase opened. The alternative was to raise the mf's to buy more pool towels.
> 
> The $25 charge is not disrespect from the staff, but from the other people staying there that do not have the common courtesy to return the towels. To me that is the same as stealing.



That is odd to me.  All the towels that were out in the new pool area were for both Sheraton and Marbrisa.  They all looked the same and were in the same spot.  I don't know how they could tell which were from Marbrisa guests. 

Now, the bartenders have to keep the towels in the back.  If you ask for a towel, they ask where you are staying.   If you say Marbrisa, they aren't allowed to give a towel to you.  If you say Sheraton,they will give you as many towels as you want.  I asked the bartender if I could lie and say I'm staying at the Sheraton and he said yes.   The bartender that I spoke with was unhappy with Marbrisa's policy.   He said the Sheraton would never treat their customers that way.


----------



## oneohana (Nov 14, 2013)

The Sheraton doesn't care. They are only the managers, not the owners.

If bartender wants to throw rocks, ask the bartender what happened to the club lounge that is required by Starwood standards for Sheratons.


----------



## mgeez (Nov 15, 2013)

presley said:


> That is odd to me.  All the towels that were out in the new pool area were for both Sheraton and Marbrisa.  They all looked the same and were in the same spot.  I don't know how they could tell which were from Marbrisa guests.
> 
> Now, the bartenders have to keep the towels in the back.  If you ask for a towel, they ask where you are staying.   If you say Marbrisa, they aren't allowed to give a towel to you.  If you say Sheraton,they will give you as many towels as you want.  I asked the bartender if I could lie and say I'm staying at the Sheraton and he said yes.   The bartender that I spoke with was unhappy with Marbrisa's policy.   He said the Sheraton would never treat their customers that way.



I am somewhat confused. Are the new pools at the Marbrisa new phase both for the Sheraton and Marbrisa customers?
Mark


----------



## xandern (Nov 15, 2013)

mgeez said:


> I am somewhat confused. Are the new pools at the Marbrisa new phase both for the Sheraton and Marbrisa customers?
> Mark



There are actually 3 pools:
- a small sunset pool near the phase 1 units.
- a large pool at the Sheraton, which can also be used by Marbrisa customers
- a very large new pool around which the new Marbrisa units are being built.

I think presley was referring to the Sheraton pool. At the new large Marbrisa pool there was no one present who could hand out towels (but maybe that was because 3 weeks ago there were on average only 5-10 people present near this pool, and all bringing their own towels).


----------



## mgeez (Nov 15, 2013)

Does anyone else think that this "Sharing" everything with the Sheraton strange? I surely do! Maybe there is a deal down the road for Hilton Hotels to aquire this Sheraton property. 
I was there 5 days last week and there was very minimal activity at the 2 new pools at phase 2. Although we did not use the pool facilities since the temps were only 75 max, I could not find more than 1 entrance to the pool and it was not convienient to the only bldg in phase 2.
Had the room not been so new and nice, Marbrisa and I would have had some discussions.
I understand the towel restrictions, but since we did not use the pool, I really have no opinion either way.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 15, 2013)

GPR owns all the property, they contract with Sheraton to run the Hotel, they developed and sell the timeshares.  GPR had problems with the recession and HGVC stepped in to take over the timeshare development.

It's not uncommon for hotels and timeshares to share facilities at HGVC, the Hawaii locations are the same.


----------



## oneohana (Nov 15, 2013)

mgeez said:


> Although we did not use the pool facilities since the temps were only 75 max, I could not find more than 1 entrance to the pool and it was not convienient to the only bldg in phase 2.



There were 2 entrances when we were there in Jan.
If you are looking at the pool, 1 is across the pools by the buildings and the other is on the left hand side. The new buildings being built are on this side.

I wasn't able to see if they added plumbing for the washers inside the units since the exterior plywood was already up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## presley (Nov 15, 2013)

mgeez said:


> I am somewhat confused. Are the new pools at the Marbrisa new phase both for the Sheraton and Marbrisa customers?
> Mark



The new pools are for both Sheraton and Marbrisa.  I've stayed there several times since it's opened and they seem to gradually make changes.  Sheraton runs the bar/grille at the pools and when we booked a cabana, Sheraton was in charge of the cabanas, but they said I could room charge it to Marbrisa.

It has been very slow for them.  The towels used to be out in a couple sections at the new pools.  When I was in a cabana, twice someone came by to ask me if I was staying at the Sheraton or Marbrisa.  They were keeping a head count for both.  At that time, the pool area was not locked.   There were also a couple families with tons of pool toys who were obviously there for day use.   Since the area was not locked, I don't know if they were owners or not.

My last visit did require a room key to get in to the area and that was when the bartender was unhappy with Marbrisa because of the towel situation.  Neither Sheraton or Marbrisa wanted to pay for a pool maintainence person.  They both wanted the bartender to do it.    After months of arguing about it, they finally decided to hire someone.  I asked if Marbrisa would ever completely take over the new area and was told no.  I don't believe that, but I do believe it could be many years before they do.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 15, 2013)

Something going on between the Hilton TS and the Sheraton hotel.  I've read where people booked a stay, look, & see package with Hilton for Marbrisa, with the usual requirement to take the tour and listen to a sales presentation.  But instead of staying at Marbrisa and experiencing the TS, Hilton put them in a hotel room at the Sheraton. 

Maybe they knew up front that they couldn't/wouldn't buy, but what a bummer to fly cross country, expecting to stay in a nice TS resort, in a 1-BDRM, and then find that they moved you to a competitors hotel room next door.

Bait-and-switch


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 15, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Bait-and-switch


Most likely people just not reading the fine print.  Most of the offers I have seen, Hilton only offers a hotel room for their preview weekends.  Several other timeshare companies do the same thing.  I am constantly bombarded with offers from Sheraton to visit their timeshares in Hawaii, and the fine print always says it is a hotel room.

Kurt


----------



## SMHarman (Nov 15, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Most likely people just not reading the fine print.  Most of the offers I have seen, Hilton only offers a hotel room for their preview weekends.  Several other timeshare companies do the same thing.  I am constantly bombarded with offers from Sheraton to visit their timeshares in Hawaii, and the fine print always says it is a hotel room.
> 
> Kurt


The Sheraton (Westin) HI one is usually for a Studio unit (hotel room like) in the WKORV (/N) resort.


----------



## presley (Nov 15, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> Most likely people just not reading the fine print.  Most of the offers I have seen, Hilton only offers a hotel room for their preview weekends.



Grand Pacific Resorts is always offering preview things.  After I add up all the upcharges, it's cheaper to pay Resortime and not go to the previews at all.  

They usually advertise $99./ for 2 nights with mandatory presentation.  Then, as you read more, it's for a standard hotel room at GPP.  You can pay more to get a villa.  You can pay even more for a weekend.  You can pay a lot more for a holiday.  It could easily hit $300 - $400 for 2 nights with a mandatory sales pitch.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 15, 2013)

I've never used one of the offers or read the fine print.  But some friends that are now living in Kentucky used one HGVC/Hilton offer for Florida (International Drive?) and another one for here in Vegas (Strip Property).  Both times they were put up in the TS. So I was assuming (erroneously) that you get to stay at the TS that you are previewing.


Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 15, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> I've never used one of the offers or read the fine print.  But some friends that are now living in Kentucky used one HGVC/Hilton offer for Florida (International Drive?) and another one for here in Vegas (Strip Property).  Both times they were put up in the TS. So I was assuming (erroneously) that you get to stay at the TS that you are previewing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk



you are thinking of these packages.

http://www.hiltonreferral.com/

The GPR offers are from the HGVC Affiliate, which has different rules as Presley described.

PS: I just upgraded my iPad 2 to a Gen 4 with Retina, nice!  I always buy last years model when the new one comes out, they had $170 off the 64GB model.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 16, 2013)

mgeez said:


> ..". I will explain:
> We made an initial  2 BR reservation on points for 3 nights. 3 weeks before we were to arrive, we extended or stay for 2 nights with a separate 2 BR reserv via cash for a total of 5 nights. I knew this would be a fiasco, and it was.
> The day I made the 2nd reserv, I phoned Marbrisa and explained we had 2 back to back reservations and requested not to have to change rooms mid stay. Reply - "absolutely no problem, We will take care of it". I got the initial welcoming call 2 days before we arrived. The standard "Thank you for choosing...." I again repeated that I had back to back reservations. "No problem, I will take care of it". Arrived and checked in. Explained 2 reservations again. " Hmmmm Mr. Geesey, we have you in a 1 BR only, but the reserv says 2.....hmmmmm"...."OK you are set for the same 2 br for the 5 days". Called the 2nd morning to confirm again. "hmmm we show you are leaving tomorrow". Explained the 2 reservations again for the 5th time. "yes I understand, I will have the front desk manager call you in the next 30 minutes". Guess what.....no call. Called front desk again 2nd nite, explained the 6th time that i prefer not to move to another room tomorrow and the last 3 phone conversations I had with the front desk said I was all set to not have to move....."hmmm, Mr. Geesey, you are scheduled to move to another 1 BR tomorrow, but the reserv says a 2 BR. It is set and rest assured you do not move tomorrow". 2 hrs later, 9 PM, my wife gets a call from the front desk concierge...."We are soooo glad you will be staying with us for 2 days starting tomorrow, what time will you arrive?"
> We did not have to move the next day!
> My point is.....do not ever trust what the front desk says with 2 consecutive reservations back to back! I was prepared to move, since I know room assignments in HGVC are never definate, but I want to show you just how disfunctional the "Marbrisa mgmt team" is.



This is not as disfunctional as you think, it is actually trying to provide a better customer service experience. To help you, somebody coded in the reservations "do not move", so you stayed in the same condo under both reservations. Than "the management team" have another position of a "greeter", who calls (from a list) everyone who has a reservation few days or weeks before arrival. Your name showed up in the greeters calling list that day, so you got the call. The greeter did not know (from the list) that you are already at the resort, etc. To me, this is better than a resort not caring to call me to see if I needed something before arrival.


----------



## mgeez (Nov 16, 2013)

This is disfunctional if you read my post. I kept trying to confirm the fact i had 2 reservations. 5 times i believe. We never had a reply from the front desk until my last call. If you re-read my post, they had us scheduled for a 1 br both reservations. And had us changing rooms after they assured us we did not have to. In addition, after we checked out, i received 2 separate emails asking us to fill out the survey in another email shortly to come. We never received any of the 2 surveys they asked us to fill out. Disfunctional?


----------

